# Kodak X-15, Olympus 35 RC, Fuji Display Stand



## webestang64 (Dec 2, 2018)

A couple of freebies from work.






35 RC with manual.





And this wonderful little kit, with extra bulbs.


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 2, 2018)

Hey, you can't put an Olympus on a Fuji stand ... that ain't right.


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 3, 2018)

Ah, I remember my Sales Reps coming into the store and seeing mismatched stands ... that I was a great way for us to trick them into getting us more promo material !!!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Dec 3, 2018)

I love flash cubes, that little sizzle. Now I want to get some out, maybe take some Christmas pictures.


----------



## webestang64 (Dec 3, 2018)

vintagesnaps said:


> I love flash cubes, that little sizzle



My very first camera was a Kodak 104 and I remember the that funky smell those cubes gave off. LOL


----------



## star camera company (Jan 16, 2019)

I took one of my best photos decades ago with an X15.   It was a balloon ascent into a deep blue sky with the pilot waving.   A nice camera too bad 126 has left the room.


----------

